# Behinderten Ausweis



## KleinerAngler (17. Juli 2007)

Hallo

Wie ist das, wenn man einen Behinderten Ausweis hat???
Kann man dann auch ohne Angelschein angeln???
Wäre doch möglich oder.
Die würden sich dann denken, dass die Behinderten Ausweis Besitzer zu "dumm" dazu sind weil die ja (geistig)behindert sind und das sowieso nicht können. (Ich habe mich ein bisschen komisch ausgedrückt. Nicht böse sein)

Was glaubt ihr???


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Behinderten Ausweis*

Ohne Angelschein kannste nicht angeln.

Zudem gibt es Körperliche und Geistige Behinderungen. Warum sollte jemand mit einer Behinderung (zum Beispiel jemand der auf einen Rollstuhl angewiesen ist) zu dumm sein?


----------



## Tiedchen (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Behinderten Ausweis*

Hallo,

auch wenn du Behindert bist brauchst einen Fischereischein!
Du kannst allerdings die Tageskarte oft zum Preis der Jugendkarte bekommen.

Gruss
Stefan


----------



## Stefan6 (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Behinderten Ausweis*

Fischereigesetz Hamburg:
5) Ein Fischereischein ist ferner nicht für Personen erforderlich, die auf Grund einer Behinderung nicht in der Lage sind, eine Fischerprüfung abzulegen. Sie sind nur berechtigt, in Begleitung eines volljährigen Fischereischeininhabers die Fischerei mit einer Handangel auszuüben.“


----------



## Esox_Maximus (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Behinderten Ausweis*

Normalerweise sollte man dazu garnichts sagen, aber doch.

Ich habe sogar einen "Schwerbehindertenausweiß". Nach deiner Aussage müsste ich daher also zu "Dumm" zum angeln sein. 
daher schreibe ich es mal passend.

Kopf heil....Bein kaputt und angeln ohne Schein nix gut


----------



## honeybee (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Behinderten Ausweis*

Punkt 1. Meine Mom ist auch Schwer Behindert. Aber nur weil sie Seitengelähmt ist, ist sie noch lange nicht dumm.....#d

Punkt 2. 
In Thüringen dürfen Behinderte (die nicht in der Lage sind, die Prüfung abzulegen), egal ob Geistig oder Körperlich behindert MIT angeln, so lange ein Volljähriger Fischereischeininhaber dabei ist. Das bedeutet also, die Behinderte Person darf nicht alleine angeln und ist darauf angewiesen, das der Fischereischeininhaber eine Rute von seinen 2 erlaubten (beim Ansitz) zur Verfügung stellt.


----------



## KleinerAngler (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Behinderten Ausweis*

Ich bin auch schwerbehindert, weil ich Diabetiker bin.(Ich hoffe ihr wisst was das ist. sonst fragt.)
Wollte ich ja nur wissen, ob ich dann vielleicht auch ohne Schein angeln darf.


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Behinderten Ausweis*



KleinerAngler schrieb:


> Ich bin auch schwerbehindert, weil ich Diabetiker bin.(Ich hoffe ihr wisst was das ist. sonst fragt.)
> Wollte ich ja nur wissen, ob ich dann vielleicht auch ohne Schein angeln darf.


 
Meld dich zum nächsten Kurs an und mach den Schein und gut ist. #6


----------



## bacalo (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Behinderten Ausweis*

Hallo kleiner Angler,

hier in Bayern gilt folgendes:

Jeder, der mit der Handangel die Fischerei ausübt, benötigt einen Fischereischein! Für Behinderte gibt es besondere Regelungen hinsichtlich der Ausstellung. Näheres sollten betroffene Personen mit der Gemeindeverwaltung (zuständigkeitshalber) klären. 

Fischereischeine, die an volljährige Personen ohne Fischerprüfung auf Grund einer Behinderung ausgestellt wurden berechtigen nur zum Fischfang in verantwortlicher Begleitung eines Fischereischeininhabers. 

Der Behinderte braucht dann einen Erlaubnisschein, die verantwortliche Begeleitung, wenn sie nicht selbst angelt, nicht.

Grüße nach S-H

bacalo


----------



## honeybee (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Behinderten Ausweis*



KleinerAngler schrieb:


> Ich bin auch schwerbehindert, weil ich Diabetiker bin.(Ich hoffe ihr wisst was das ist. sonst fragt.)
> Wollte ich ja nur wissen, ob ich dann vielleicht auch ohne Schein angeln darf.



Nun.....

Du bist behindert weil Du Insulin brauchst? Ok, Du spritzt Dir Deine Insulinmenge oder hast gegebenenfalls eine Insulinpumpe.

Aber mal ehrlich.....Du gehst doch auch auf eine normale Schule, oder? Falls ja, bist Du unter Garantie auch in der Lage den Fischereischein zu erwerben ohne rum zu drucksen und zu sagen....Hey ich bin Diabetiker.
Denn darauf nimmt in Deinem späteren Arbeitsleben auch keiner Rücksicht.


----------



## Stefan6 (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Behinderten Ausweis*



KleinerAngler schrieb:


> Ich bin auch schwerbehindert, weil ich Diabetiker bin.(Ich hoffe ihr wisst was das ist. sonst fragt.)
> Wollte ich ja nur wissen, ob ich dann vielleicht auch ohne Schein angeln darf.


Als Behinderungen gelten da wohl eher Geistige behinderungen und Körperliche behinderungen.


----------



## bacalo (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Behinderten Ausweis*

|wavey:

Nur so am Rande, hier die gesetzliche Definition:

*§ 2 Sozialgesetzbuch Neuntes Buch (SGB IX)*

(1) Menschen sind behindert, wenn ihre körperliche Funktion, geistige Fähigkeit oder seelische Gesundheit mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit länger als sechs Monate von dem für das Lebensalter typischen Zustand abweichen und daher ihre Teilhabe am Leben in der Gesellschaft beeinträchtigt ist. Sie sind von Behinderung bedroht, wenn die Beeinträchtigung zu erwarten ist.

(2) Menschen sind im Sinne des Teils 2 schwerbehindert, wenn bei ihnen ein Grad der Behinderung von wenigstens 50 vorliegt und sie ihren Wohnsitz, ihren gewöhnlichen Aufenthalt oder ihre Beschäftigung auf einem Arbeitsplatz im Sinne des § 73 rechtmäßig im Geltungsbereich dieses Gesetzbuches haben.

(3) Schwerbehinderten Menschen gleichgestellt werden sollen behinderte Menschen mit einem Grad der Behinderung von weniger als 50, aber wenigstens 30, bei denen die übrigen Voraussetzungen des Absatzes 2 vorliegen, wenn sie infolge ihrer Behinderung ohne die Gleichstellung einen geeigneten Arbeitsplatz im Sinne des § 73 nicht erlangen oder nicht behalten können (gleichgestellte behinderte Menschen).


KleinerAngler, 
geh´ mal zu deiner Gemeindeverwaltung und frag´ nach.

Wird scho wer´n.

Servus

bacalo


----------



## fireline (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Behinderten Ausweis*

@all

bei uns kann man mit dem schwerbehindertenausweis (mind. 50%) überall mit dem auto da hinfahren,wo sag ich mal, die "normalos" nicht mit dem auto hinfahren dürfen (naturschutzgebiete,oder nur für frei für landwirtschaft usw.)
mfg


----------



## antonio (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Behinderten Ausweis*

in den meisten fischereigesetzen steht doch sinngemäß daß derjenige der auf grund seiner behinderung nicht in der lage ist einen fischereischein zu machen auch ohne schein unter bestimmten voraussetzungen (begleitperson etc.) angeln darf.
nun bezweifle ich aber daß ein diabetiker nicht in der lage ist einen schein zu machen.

gruß antonio


----------



## Esox_Maximus (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Behinderten Ausweis*

Man wird damit vieleicht durchkommen aber der Weg zu beweisen das man ihn nicht machen kann ist bestimmt länger als den Fischereischein zu machen. 

MAch den Schein und gut. So schwer ist er nicht.


----------



## KleinerAngler (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Behinderten Ausweis*

Ok
Ihr habt Recht.
Ich weiß schon wo ich den Schein wahrscheinlich machen möchte.
www.fischereischein.com
In Quickborn wird für den 12. September ein Kurs gemacht.
Hat vielleicht auch irgendjemand die Prüfungsfragen???
Wenn ja bitte per mail schicken.
timtom@peuser-family.de


----------



## Esox_Maximus (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Behinderten Ausweis*

wenn ich mich recht erinnere bekommt man eine Sammlung in der alle fragen stehen. so war es damals bei mir aber das ist über 10 Jahre her


----------



## friwilli (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Behinderten Ausweis*

Hallo Kleiner Angler
Selbst seit 20 Jahren insulinpflichtiger Diabetiker ist mir kein Diabetiker bekannt, der wegen seiner Diabetes die Prüfung nicht ablegen könnte, Und die meisten Diabetiker gelten auch nicht als schwerbehindert, Schau mal in den Diabetiker-Foren nach. Ausnahme sind Kinder und Jugendliche, die sich (NOCH) nicht selbst helfen können. Kann sein, dass Dein GdB (Grad der Behinderung) auf 40 zurückgestuft wird, wenn Du erwachsen wirst.
Trotz Diabetes fahre ich nach Norwegen und habe mich mit Heilbutt(18kg), Köhler 12kg) und Dorsch(12kg) angelegt. Habe (hoffentlich) immer Traubenzucker dabei, Und wenns mal ganz hart wird, dann gebe ich die Rute an Kumpel Hubert ab, der dann weiter drillt. Gegessen wird der Fisch dann gemeinsam.
Im Übrigen gibt es manche Diabetiker, die als Sportler an der Olympiade, Weltmeisterschaften teilnehmen ( ich nicht)!
Die Möglichkeit, auf die Prüfung zu verzichten, ermöglicht insbesondere geistig behinderten Menschen oder lernbehinderten Menschen oder auch Blinden mit einem anderen Fischereischeininhaber zum Angeln zu gehen. Es gjbt halt Menschen, die nicht lesen können, aber hervorragende Angler sind und Natur stärker empfinden als manche "high- tackle- Angler".

und noch was:an fireline Eine Schwerbehinderung gibt bei uns keine Rechte beim Autofahren zum Gewässer. Nur das zusätzliche Merkmal "aG außergewöhnlich gehbehindert" Ist halt schwer,mit Rollstuhl und Sitzkiepe, Rute und Ködereimer zum Wasser zu kommen.


----------



## Big Rolly (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Behinderten Ausweis*



Esox_Maximus schrieb:


> Normalerweise sollte man dazu garnichts sagen, aber doch.
> 
> Ich habe sogar einen "Schwerbehindertenausweiß". Nach deiner Aussage müsste ich daher also zu "Dumm" zum angeln sein.
> daher schreibe ich es mal passend.
> ...





Seit doch dem jungen Mann nicht böse.
Er hat das sicher nicht so gemeint wie es rüber gekommen ist.
Ist doch erst 13 Jahre alt.


----------

